# Happy news - I am blessed with a baby boy.



## din (Jun 5, 2008)

Happy news from my side.

I am blessed with a baby boy.

Expected date was July 5, yes, he came almost one month early, lol, impatient ! Just like his Dad it seems !!

Doc said we need to give extra care to him at least for a month. Lil tense over that ! Other than that all ok.

Both mom and baby are doing well.

*Photos - Added on June 7th 2008* (can click on thumb to see enlarged view)

*rt1rba.blu.livefilestore.com/y1psoAPog3H74njmNAMqDg7HIvJhWzNi8wReij2rAKGlY9mG-ZaZnJOiw7-mgD17r0n-XM1vHzumrYeNLJImkJo1w/thumb_kid1.jpg

Click here if you can't see thumbnail above.

*rt1rba.blu.livefilestore.com/y1psoAPog3H74m7ePjScnDeZJ8MIbEaSAdwIjX8c3IIC1KwlWWP7p3SrpF66SVlJpTid3Hnl74kUo_vhqzuY-G7BA/thumb_kid2.jpg

Click here if you can't see thumbnail above.

*rt1rba.blu.livefilestore.com/y1psoAPog3H74kzDsgfe3I0yFArCAIM1qiBI56RZWXGU_vW4EABjh8PQy7sEqapfwjH0dhDsNi0L8olwlPUsTmMdw/thumb_kid3.jpg

Click here if you can't see thumbnail above.

*rt1rba.blu.livefilestore.com/y1psoAPog3H74kR_xVMjFjGTkQzRAKqeCGTYIr5EiHRSHIcqw-eqgAJzC495LnNTZaH6LSTZOwIUtdx6xwWvefLWQ/thumb_kid4.jpg

Click here if you can't see thumbnail above.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jun 5, 2008)

Congratulations!!!! Now u'll need to find a nice name for the baby!! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 5, 2008)

Congratulations Din!
Good to know that mother-child are both safe!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 5, 2008)

congratulations.....
u shud make him a td forum member as early as possible.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 5, 2008)

Excellent. Congratulations mate. GOD bless you and your family.


----------



## xbonez (Jun 5, 2008)

heartiest congrats to u and mrs din on the entry of little din


----------



## jal_desai (Jun 5, 2008)

PARTY..... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif ... congratulations bro... to u and baby's mom... have a sweet days and wet diaper nights  ahead....


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 5, 2008)

congrats din......


----------



## praka123 (Jun 5, 2008)

congratulations Din


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 5, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> congratulations.....
> u shud make him a td forum member as early as possible.



din junior


----------



## iMav (Jun 5, 2008)

Super! Congratulation Dino sir, did you decide on a name? Exclusive pix on blog?


----------



## hemant_mathur (Jun 5, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 5, 2008)

Congratulations ! 
Happy Father ! 
Spend less time here and invest more time on the Son ! 
If he joins in, around 10 years later, we will call him DinJr !


----------



## iMav (Jun 5, 2008)

hmmm, just wondering, will you start a poll thread to decide a name  Kidding, happy for you & your family. Best wishes.


----------



## ancientrites (Jun 5, 2008)

congratulation din


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jun 5, 2008)

wow!Congrts din.


----------



## abhi.eternal (Jun 5, 2008)

Congrats Din...


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 5, 2008)

Congrats  Din uncle


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jun 5, 2008)

> Din - Back After The Vacation updated children



Saw it already ..  .. 

Congrates ..!!


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jun 5, 2008)

Congratulations.
Keep us updated after you decide on a name.


----------



## Hitboxx (Jun 5, 2008)

That's wonderful news Din, congrats  , great to know both are doing fine, my wishes to the Din household.


----------



## ray|raven (Jun 5, 2008)

Gratz _Din'ji_. Thats wonderful news.


----------



## preshit.net (Jun 5, 2008)

Pics or it didn't .....

LOL, kidding 

Congratulations din


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 5, 2008)

Congrats bro!


----------



## paranj (Jun 5, 2008)

wow man congrats.
whens the junior coming on the forum? are u making him read digit? tell us when u decide a name. 8-}


----------



## maddy_in65 (Jun 5, 2008)

Heartiest congratulation Din


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 5, 2008)

Congrats.....
What name have you planned?


----------



## kalpik (Jun 5, 2008)

Congrats Din!


----------



## mediator (Jun 5, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## hullap (Jun 5, 2008)

congrats Din Dada (what i call him on irc )
But where r the pics?


----------



## narangz (Jun 5, 2008)

Congratulations, Din Sir


----------



## iMav (Jun 5, 2008)

preshit.net said:


> Pics or it didn't .....


hahahaha


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 5, 2008)

Congrats Din


----------



## din (Jun 5, 2008)

WOW, Thank you very much my dear friends. Thanks a lot for your wishes. I was very happy and I thought I'll share the news first with the ThinkDigit forum members as I feel very close to all here.

Name : Hmm, please suggest one. The one in my mind (didn't confirm, just my idea) is *Niranjan* 

What do you think ? 

Bringing him to forum ? Yes for sure  I am sure he will be more naughty than me


----------



## mastermunj (Jun 5, 2008)

hahahaha... congrats din!!!


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 5, 2008)

Niranjan is a nice name. 
Any criteria for name? I mean did you made the patrika?


----------



## din (Jun 5, 2008)

No, no criteria at all. But one name is not acceptable lol 

Din - other than this all ok (guy with that name is very childish,naughty and immature )


----------



## trigger (Jun 5, 2008)

congratulation din..


----------



## bikdel (Jun 5, 2008)

Are bhai photo kidher hai? Mithai kidher hai?
:d :d
aur suno usko na alphabet A, B, C se mat sikhana! Pehle D I G I T sikhana. Haha. :d
anyways congrats bro.

Regards
bikalpa paudel


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jun 5, 2008)

Congrats din


----------



## paranj (Jun 5, 2008)

hey name him TechGeek


----------



## adi007 (Jun 5, 2008)

Congratulations Din...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 5, 2008)

Congrats Din!!
wish your child a prosperous future..


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jun 5, 2008)

Congrats Din ..


----------



## eggman (Jun 5, 2008)

Its the starting of a great(est??) phase of your life...........Congrats on being a father!!!!


----------



## Dipen01 (Jun 5, 2008)

Heartiest Congratulations


----------



## narangz (Jun 5, 2008)

So how's li'l angel doing? Making you change his nappies?


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jun 5, 2008)

Congrats Din


----------



## phreak0ut (Jun 5, 2008)

Really great news! Heartiest congratulation for becoming a dad  Hey, BTW, usually, the kid's mom feels like eating yummy food more than others, but you ended up asking for barley biscuits  

Please take extra care of the baby and your wife. All the best changing nappies


----------



## Pathik (Jun 5, 2008)

Congrats, din uncle. Keep rocking.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jun 5, 2008)

Conrats.. 

be future-proof give him a net style nickname instead of a simple name and an avatar as soon as possible.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 5, 2008)

Name him Din2.0


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Jun 5, 2008)

Congrats Din


----------



## Lucky_star (Jun 5, 2008)

WOW!! Congrats!!! 

Now you should give a Barley biscuits party to everyone


----------



## shashank_re (Jun 5, 2008)

Congrats man have a nice time


----------



## sourav123 (Jun 5, 2008)

Congrats! Waiting for the photos now.


----------



## blueshift (Jun 5, 2008)

Awesome news Din.

Congratulations.


----------



## ahref (Jun 6, 2008)

congrats buddy


----------



## New (Jun 6, 2008)

Congrats Din..


----------



## chicha (Jun 6, 2008)

congo may god bless you and your family.
hoping to see din2.0 here soon


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 6, 2008)

Congratulations Din
Advice-Never let him run Windows,Give him a Linux PCLOL!Joking.
So,what name have you decided?


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 6, 2008)

Congrats man... name him.. "Din Din" or "Junier Din" heheh..Kidding.... teach him to make a Digit ID..


----------



## drgrudge (Jun 6, 2008)

Congrats, Din. You must be a proud father. All the best and wishing your family many more happy and prosperous years ahead. God Bless.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 6, 2008)

Woohoo Congrats! Wish you the best  .  Now don't forget to baby-proof everything  . Place anything costly , small , swallow-able above hip level . Walkie talkies above the crib is always nice as long as it out of hands reach. But of course this is only for later in the future.

PS. Hey whens the party?


----------



## techno_funky (Jun 6, 2008)

Aila!!! Pappu


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 6, 2008)

Congratulations


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 6, 2008)

Congratulations din!  Post some pics, will you? Forum desperately needs some cuteness...


----------



## vivekrules (Jun 6, 2008)

Congratzz DIn Sir  for "CHOTE DIN" ! .. 
Take Care of him . nd of his mother !


----------



## fun2sh (Jun 6, 2008)

congrats din!!  now u hav loads of responsibility


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 6, 2008)

Congratulations din ji


----------



## din (Jun 6, 2008)

Sorry, was toooooooo busy.

Will upload photos soon


----------



## krazzy (Jun 7, 2008)

Congratulations! 

And don't just give him a Name. Give him a Password as well!


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 7, 2008)

^ Lol +1
congrats


----------



## nvidia (Jun 7, 2008)

Congratulations din!


----------



## blackpearl (Jun 7, 2008)

Congrats dad!


----------



## din (Jun 8, 2008)

Just came back from hospital. Mom n baby are also back home. Doc asked us to take extra care for 1 month. Lil tense over that. 

Photos has been added (edited first post and added photos).


----------



## thelordrrulzzz (Jun 8, 2008)

Congratulations Din


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jun 8, 2008)

Congrats Din. You must be feeling top of the world. 
God Bless you and your family.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 8, 2008)

Cute pics man  Congrats again


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jun 8, 2008)

nice pics Din......u hav got a cute kid


----------



## krates (Jun 8, 2008)

congrats sir

btw give him some modern name please !!! not niranjan for sure


----------



## iMav (Jun 8, 2008)

Babies are so cute as long as they are babies


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 8, 2008)

awwww cute baby


----------



## adi007 (Jun 8, 2008)

so cute baby....


----------



## Hitboxx (Jun 8, 2008)

Ah! wonderful pics 

Those eyes are definitely mature for its age!


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 8, 2008)

Who knows, one day we might have both father and son posting in the forums


----------



## praka123 (Jun 8, 2008)

traditional name for sure na? @Din ? 
something like *Yash/Yashaswi Pai* ? or "Yogiraj ?


----------



## preshit.net (Jun 8, 2008)

Hehe, before finalizing the name, make sure the domain is available for that name so he can have it 

And it would be fun seeing father-son in an OS war AGAINST each other


----------



## Pathik (Jun 8, 2008)

Haha.. Looks cute. Congrats again Din sir. And do give him a techie/l33t name. Din 2.0 or Din_reloaded seems like it.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 8, 2008)

Din++ 
Din# 
DinDin (like TinTin) 
Din 2.0
Din Lite (!)
Din Advanced (Rin Advanced  )

Name him anything starting with Bin. So Din and Bin can spam the forums  Like father, like son lol


----------



## iMav (Jun 8, 2008)

^^ He has given birth to a child & not a software


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 8, 2008)

^^ Oh sorry, my mistake


----------



## hullap (Jun 8, 2008)

cute pics


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 8, 2008)

Sooo cute!
Congrats Din!,Finally Din 2.0 is here!!
 how are you feeling after becoming a Proud father?
Responsibilities increased?

And, now we can expect parenting tips from Dinkara . 

Congrats man,


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 8, 2008)

praka123 said:


> traditional name for sure na? @Din ?
> something like *Yash/Yashaswi Pai* ? or "Yogiraj ?


Yuvraj?


----------



## eggman (Jun 8, 2008)

Chooooooooooo cute......................baby!!!


----------



## Faun (Jun 8, 2008)

congrats...cute kid


----------



## Pathik (Jun 8, 2008)

Haha.. Din sir aajkal dikhte nahi. Lagta hai he is busy changing diapers and cleaning baby poop. 
Ah! The joys of fatherhood.


----------



## anandk (Jun 8, 2008)

You must be a real proud Dad  Congrats !


----------



## krazzy (Jun 8, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Ah! The joys of fatherhood.



Tujhko kaise pataa about joys of fatherhood? *krazzy becomes suspicious about Pathik*


----------



## virus_killer (Jun 9, 2008)

Congrats bro, and we wish he will become the youngest digit member at age of 6,7 or 10 at least


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Jun 9, 2008)

congrats dude


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 9, 2008)

Congrats din!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 9, 2008)

Congratulations Din uncle....Good to know that mother and child are doing well. What name did you decide upon?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 9, 2008)

Late reply but Congrats Din


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 9, 2008)

The baby is soooo cute!Din uncle zara apni pic to upload karo!


----------



## abhinandh (Jun 9, 2008)

congrats DIN uncle.
wishing DIN2.0 a good future ahead....


----------



## phreak0ut (Jun 10, 2008)

OMG! The baby looks soooooo cute!!!!


----------



## paranj (Jun 10, 2008)

hey wow man the baby looks awesome! I think the requirements to run it is more than Crysis  joking. what are u going to name him? Din 2.0 is the suggestion as it seems from the thread. I say name him DinWarhead


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Jun 11, 2008)

Congratulations to you and your wife  baby is very cute  God bless you all.


----------



## prasad_den (Jun 13, 2008)

Verry late reply.. but still, better late than never.. Congrats Din bro.. Very cute kid..!! Great minds (like me  ) are born in June, so he'll become a genius, don't worry..!


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 13, 2008)

^^ Shameless self promotion


----------



## din (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks a lot guys, was busy again !

Changing nappies are ok, but had to re-admit in hospital, (that yellow color which is not un-common for premature babies - nothing serious though), so running between home and hospital again lol.

*Baby says 'Hi' to all his uncles n aunts here in the forum *


----------



## vilas_patil (Jun 13, 2008)

Congratulations  ..


----------



## Chirag (Jun 13, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## krazzy (Jun 13, 2008)

din said:


> Thanks a lot guys, was busy again !
> 
> Changing nappies are ok, but had to re-admit in hospital, (that yellow color which is not un-common for premature babies - nothing serious though), so running between home and hospital again lol.
> 
> *Baby says 'Hi' to all his uncles n aunts here in the forum *



Aunts!!! Who? What? Where?


----------

